# Bad experiences with reloads? Do you do it for fun or to save money?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

The title pretty much says it. Ever had a bad experience with reloads - injury, damaged/destroyed gun? 

Do you reload because it really saves you money or mostly because you enjoy it?

Any wisdom you can impart that you wished you knew when you first started doing reloads?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Depends on who reloads them. I've had some squibs from reloads, but no "Kabooms" and for the most part reloads have been very good to me and in some cases are equal or better than factory ammo, albeit not technically reloads in some cases, but loading consisting of new brass, new primers, new bullets, powder, etc.................

A big caveat however, if reloaded carelessly, out of spec brass, old and/or damaged brass, improper powder and/or improper loading of powder can result in dire consequences.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I never had any bad experiences with reloads. I just found it to be more trouble than what it's worth. Cleaning cases, primer pockets, trimming cases, keeping track of how many times cases have been reloaded. It got boring after awhile at least for me. In the beginning I didn't get too heavily into it and only bought a single stage press. I couldn't see going any further than that just in case I didn't like it. I've still got all the equipment and dies, boxes full of once fired brass, hundreds of primers and bullets along with different powders. You never know if there were ever an ammo shortage I'd still have something.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

No bad experiences with reloads here.

I've been reloading for many year and can safely say reloading has not really saved me much money, but it sure has allowed me to shoot a lot more than if I had to buy ammunition.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Glock doesn't like you to feed their guns reloads.

I used to shoot competitively, and practiced many hundreds of rounds-worth every week.
Therefore, reloading was an important means of saving money.
But the bulk reloader, like me, contributes a whole lot of labor for "free." That's where the savings lie: You don't pay for someone else's labor.

Reloading is a job that must be taken very seriously.
Strict attention must be paid to the job. No music. No conversation. Nothing but the job at hand.
However, with a good progressive press, a week's-worth of practice ammunition can be made in just a couple of hours.

It was also really good daddy-and-daughter time, as she was growing up.
She learned to focus, and to be responsible. And after just a year or two, she really was a lot of help.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I started reloading a very long time ago to get a very accurate load when I hunted Moose. Reloading for rifle is slower and you can take your time. I would only reload a few hundred a year with a single stage press. I recently started reloading for high power handgun and moved up to a progressive press. Thousands of rounds later things are going well. The only trouble I had was with 38spcl and 700-x powder. Nothing but trouble, just couldn't get the powder to burn. It was ok in 357 magnum. No money savings really I just shoot more for the same price. I find it enjoyable but it's not for everyone.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I also have been reloading for many years. For handguns, it was entirely for price. Back in my twenties when I was getting into serious competition, there was no way a young father with a new career could afford the ammunition needed for weekly practice unless I loaded my own. I loaded 45 ACP for Bullseye practice and 38 Special for PPC practice. I used a progressive loader of course. I was shooting between 500 and 1,000 rounds a week in practice so even hand loading required me to look for ways to save. I cast my own from tire weights or pig lead. I tended to use brass way too long. Quality carbide dies were a must. When I couldn't find a cheap lead source, I bought cheap swaged bullets in bulk. 200 grn .45 semi wadcutters and 148 grn wadcutters in .357; Speer mostly but sometimes Herters when they were on sale. I mostly bought Alliant Bullseye power in bulk from Herters but occasionally used an Alliant Unique recipe for the 38 Specials. Also Red Dot when it was on sale. I also invested in loading guides by all companies where I used their products and some where I didn't

I am very careful and load in blocks of ammunition, labeling the brass holding blocks and plastic cases with sticky labels as well as keeping a log. I also never used reloads by anyone other than myself or when my club or team met on the weekend for reloading sessions. The only problem in 40 or so years has been failures because I over used the brass, especially in 45 ACP. The results were never catastrophic, just a failure to eject or feed. Looking back, it was a lot of fun too, but I just considered it work at the time. 

Rifle reloading was an entirely different story. I did that for both accuracy and fun. You can just about always get tighter groups with properly worked up ammo than you can with factory loads, even factory match grade. Part of this is careful attention to detail and part is the brass has been fire formed to a particular rifle chamber. Changing the brand of your brass can make a huge difference at times. The powder type, load, primer, and bullet can also contribute quite a bit, especially the first two, IMO. One customized, free floated and glassed action Ruger M77 in .270 Winchester I owned would shoot 3 inch groups at 100 yards from a rest using Remington brass. No matter what I tried, I couldn't work it up any better. I switched to Western brass and with all else the same, worked up to slightly over 1/2 MOA. With other rifles, it might be the opposite. For me, that was the fun part, finding that perfect combination for a particular rifle. 

So depending on you, it can be savings, accuracy, fun, or all three. Reloading is just part of our hobby. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I should add that the only problem I ever had with my own reloads was one (and only one) reloaded cartridge.
I don't remember now, 35 years later, but I believe that it had no primer.

I was lucky: I noticed immediately that it wasn't right only because it was the last round in a string.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Never had a problem with MY handloads. But it was two problems with other people's reloads that got me started in handloading.

Before I loaded my own, I was shooting a friend's handloads in a Colt Trooper. One round didn't sound right & had no recoil. I was a beginning shooter at the time & didn't know what it was but I stopped shooting - instinct, I guess. No powder charge & the bullet was still in the barrel.

A few months later, I was shooting the range's reloads in my Sig Sauer 45. On one round, a big flash came out of the ejection port & burned the hair on the back of my hand (only the hair). I found the bullet on the floor a few feet in front of me. I figured that the case had no taper crimp & the bullet somehow separated from the case during feeding & the powder ignited outside of the ejection port.
That made me realize I could do it better & safer. Never had a problem in 40 years of shooting my handloads.

Something I saw also convinced me to do my own reloading: I was browsing in a gun shop & there was a partially-open door behind the register. _I saw several Dillon presses being operated by kids around 9-10 years old._ Cheap labor, I guess.

Yeah....that's where a lot of handloads that are sold at ranges & gun shows come from.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been making hand loaded ammo since 1972. Initially, I simply wanted a hunting rifle round that was 'customized' for my rifle, as opposed to a one-size-fits-all made for many rifles to shoot 2 MOA accuracy. My hand loaded .308 Winchester ammo would easily shoot less than 1 MOA, from a field type rest, and though it wasn't exactly necessary for the 100 yard hunting shots I usually took, it made me very confident out to about 250 yards. Also, I acquired a Ruger Blackhawk, back then, that fired M-1 Carbine .30 caliber ammo, of which there was not a great variety of bullet types available, at that time. There was plenty of cheap mil-surp available, back then, but not too much off-the-shelf, and it was expensive.

Nowadays, I keep the equipment and components available for handgun rounds, in case of government induced ammo shortages, and load it occasionally. Also, I still load my own rifle ammo for rifles that I hunt with, or shoot targets with, for the same reason I initially started hand loading - a rifle round that is tuned to a specific rifle barrel and chamber.

Hand loads are not better quality than factory rounds, but they can be a little cheaper, and the bullet selection and the charge weight can be adjusted to maximize the accuracy potential of a rifle.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Bisley said:


> Nowadays, I keep the equipment and components available for handgun rounds, in case of government induced ammo shortages, and load it occasionally.


I also completely agree with this. In the future, restrictive manufacture or sales of ammunition may become the gun control Du Jour. For this reason, I keep an old RCBS Rock Chucker set up and dies for most every caliber I own, including 5.56 NATO and 30-30 Winchester. Who knows which I'll need come that day? I keep a fairly plentiful supply of components, including molds.

As many various cartridges as there is, there are not that many bullet diameters you need to worry about and molds are a cheap investment. For example, buy one ~150 grain 30 caliber multi cavity bullet mold and you can make hard cast bullets to fit your 30 M1 Carbine, 7.62x39 AK, .308 Winchester, 30-06 Springfield, 300 Win Magnum and many others.

https://www.midwayusa.com/bullet-and-ingot-molds/br?cid=8657


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...In the future, restrictive manufacture or sales of ammunition may become the gun control Du Jour. For this reason, I keep an old RCBS Rock Chucker set up and dies for most every caliber I own, including 5.56 NATO and 30-30 Winchester. Who knows which I'll need come that day? I keep a fairly plentiful supply of components, including molds...


Years ago, I did a study for a potential survivalist book (which never got published: the need for it had died) which convinced me that it was wiser to store (hoard?) finished cartridges, rather than reloading tools and components.
Carefully loaded and stored cartridges are almost immune from deterioration*, and take up much less storage space than do the tools and materials which would be required to manufacture the equivalent quantity.
Also, already-loaded cartridges are not considered a particular fire hazard, while smokeless powder and primers are. (And black powder is not a fire hazard: It is a serious explosive hazard!)

*As late as the 1980s, I have gleefully fired US-made cartridges that were headstamped to indicate having been manufactured for WW1. They all worked properly.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve, while I agree with you, I still hoard the makings. I also hoard ammunition of most of what I consider needed. Maybe I'm a little, or a lot, paranoid. I don't know, but I imagine a government confiscating many firearms including all auto loaders. I consider the confiscation of ammunition too. I don't care where it's buried or how well hidden, they or their dogs will find it. So, as a last ditch effort, I have some firearms which may not be effected and the makings to feed them. My Marlin 336 and Winchester 94 come to mind and my 30 caliber molds and dies in 30-30. During hard times. even my black powder CVA Hawken could be used to obtain a better firearm. *innocent look* And, I could still use it for meat. 

In these days, this paranoia is probably ill spent and a waste of time. I probably won't live long enough to be of some use to patriots. Nonetheless, my kids and grandkids will. The kits I've put together will be for them. That old Hawken has somehow gained almost too much weight for me to lift effectively. I'm not sure why all of them have gained weight.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...That old Hawken has somehow gained almost too much weight for me to lift effectively. I'm not sure why all of them have gained weight.


Funny: My rifles have become too heavy for me, also.
But the one which necessity may someday make me take to the top of the hill behind our house has an effective bipod, so I can still use it from prone.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Funny: My rifles have become too heavy for me, also.
> But the one which necessity may someday make me take to the top of the hill behind our house has an effective bipod, so I can still use it from prone.


heheh, I understand completely. I have one major problem with your scenario and how it would apply to me. What do I do after I've used that rifle in prone position? Press the button on my "I've fallen and can't get up" device and wait for the EMT? Otherwise, I'm not going anywhere fast. Maybe I could wear an anti-gravitation belt. I'll check Amazon.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I rarely shoot a rifle without some sort of front rest, and I will rig up a rear rest, given the opportunity. My last three deer were shot from a box blind, using two bipods - quite a trick to accomplish, without spooking the target. I occasionally will shoot a .22 or a lever action, when plinking with iron sights, but I miss quite a few shots as I start to tire.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

I started reloading in 1967 , in theory to save money....but that proved false. I cast my own bullets and load my own ammo because I enjoy doing it....it's relaxing. I can load specialty loads that I can't buy. But the main reason is I'm not dependent on what is available from a dealer. In the recent past I have gone into a dealers store and found no ammo to buy , no bullets to buy, no bullet moulds and no powder on the shelves. I vowed that wasn't going to happen again. I have now stockpiled powder and primers and made sure to have all the bullet moulds I could possibly want for every caliber I own and some I don't own but might. I have stocked up on wheel weights and scrap lead to cast with.
I have reloading dies and bullet moulds for every firearm I own or have owned or even thought about owning . I don't want to get caught with my pants down again....one election and the shortages will begin again.
And you know what....being the master of your own ammunition supply feels good.....It impowers you !

The only bad experience I've had was with some Winchester Wildcat 22 LR ammo , double charged round disabled a Ruger 10/22 and the magazine....it had to go back to Ruger for repairs. No bad experiences with my reloaded ammo.
Gary


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

gwpercle said:


> I started reloading in 1967 , in theory to save money....but that proved false. I cast my own bullets and load my own ammo because I enjoy doing it....it's relaxing. I can load specialty loads that I can't buy. But the main reason is I'm not dependent on what is available from a dealer. In the recent past I have gone into a dealers store and found no ammo to buy , no bullets to buy, no bullet moulds and no powder on the shelves. I vowed that wasn't going to happen again. I have now stockpiled powder and primers and made sure to have all the bullet moulds I could possibly want for every caliber I own and some I don't own but might. I have stocked up on wheel weights and scrap lead to cast with.
> I have reloading dies and bullet moulds for every firearm I own or have owned or even thought about owning . I don't want to get caught with my pants down again....one election and the shortages will begin again.
> And you know what....being the master of your own ammunition supply feels good.....It impowers you !
> 
> ...





gwpercle said:


> I started reloading in 1967 , in theory to save money....but that proved false. I cast my own bullets and load my own ammo because I enjoy doing it....it's relaxing. I can load specialty loads that I can't buy. But the main reason is I'm not dependent on what is available from a dealer. In the recent past I have gone into a dealers store and found no ammo to buy , no bullets to buy, no bullet moulds and no powder on the shelves. I vowed that wasn't going to happen again. I have now stockpiled powder and primers and made sure to have all the bullet moulds I could possibly want for every caliber I own and some I don't own but might. I have stocked up on wheel weights and scrap lead to cast with.
> I have reloading dies and bullet moulds for every firearm I own or have owned or even thought about owning . I don't want to get caught with my pants down again....one election and the shortages will begin again.
> And you know what....being the master of your own ammunition supply feels good.....It impowers you !
> 
> ...


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

I wonder when I last fired a factory reload? Oh, yes, it was in my son's .44 Mag. Before that, I have no idea.
Had one case blowout—with .40 S&W, and it wasn't a hot load. No idea other than a case failure. Powder was weighed and the powder column inspected and matched all the others...
No damage, other than the extractor. Company sent me a replacement.
Been handloading for about 45 years.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Every single rifle I have had in the past for hunting has not had a factory round that I put through it.
The Grendel and Creedmoor have had some to shoot in the barrel and because I wasn't set up to load them. This will be corrected soon and the groundwork is already being done.
I like the fact that I build all my hunting rounds. When I take an animal, it is satisfying to know I built the round, put the work in, and have it right.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

*Bad experiences with reloads? Do you do it for fun or to save money*

Bad experiences with reloads? No, but I load my own so...
Now factory ammo, that's a different story.
I've seen plenty of problems with factory loads, all name brand stuff at that.

I stopped carrying my handloads in my SD gun after I heard what Massad Ayoob had to say about that.
Seems the main concern is that if there is a question of what distance a shot was fired a guys handload could 'mislead' the truth.

I only hope that the factory ammo in my SD gun isn't defective.
All of my centerfire hunting ammo are my loads.

Sam


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I stopped handloading several years ago and gave all of my equipment and supplies to my son-in-law. Thinking back I'm not sure why I stopped but I guess other hobbies took up all my time. When I was handloading it was not to save money but because I enjoyed doing it. I liked being able to choose loads that might control recoil and improve accuracy. At the range I took notes and I kept a log book to try to find the best overall load for each of my guns.
I used a Lee Classic Turret press because I wanted to be in control of each step. I loaded fifty rounds at a time and used a loading block so I could visually verify that all fifty cases had the right amount of powder. I used an RCBS hand priming tool so I never touched the primers with my fingers. Since I was cautious I never had a bad experience at the range.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Back in the day it was out of curiosity and a new part of my hobby. It got a life of it's own. Today it's about the same. No bad experiences reloading unless it's operator error. Case gauges will solve worlds of problems with handgun ammo.

I load for four blackpowder breech loaders today. Also, several magnum caliber rifles. Among the rifles are two in wildcat calibers. I shoot hundreds of handgun rounds monthly. So it's an interest with economy. Price a box of 375 H&H Magnum ammo to see what I mean. I am also insulated from price gouging during famines.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I've been reloading since 1965, haven't blown anything up yet. I do it to be able to shoot more, don't save any money but you get to shoot more for the same money. It is an enjoyable pass time when you can't be shooting.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Most gun manufacturers do CYA by specifying no reloads. I have Glock's in steady use that have not had factory rounds through them to amount to anything in years. This goes for all my other handguns except the Ruger MK II used in rimfire matches. The lead bullet business remains a hot button topic. If we went into the gun store and asked for 9mm cartridges with lead bullets what we get? Reloads. No major company wants anything to do with reloads.

People often think in terms of reloading cartridges for plinking and such. Do a flip and look at reloading to duplicate high end cartridges. I can go buy premium handgun bullets and build my own fancy cartridges for the cost of components. Anybody can do that. Hint, the best way to buy reloading gear is to buy second hand.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

New here so I'll hop on this older thread...
I started reloading in '69 out of curiosity. I was emptying the cylinder of my 38 and thought "I wonder if I could reuse these?". A little research and I was off. Reloading has opened up a whole new world of my shooting hobby, and it has nothing to do with money. I have learned much, much more about my guns from reloading, and that alone would be enough, but I also like all aspects of reloading, from researching a load, gathering components/equipment, assembling the load, recording the load, shooting, reviewing/recording the results. I would probably reload even if factory ammo was cheaper (and some may be now).

I have never had a Kaboom, and just one squib (1970), I reload alone, no distractions. All my load data comes from published manuals (none from any forum expert, gun counter clerk, range rat, good interned friend, pet loads website or gun shop guru). I am very careful with powder charging and general reloading safety and in 35+ years have never damaged a gun with my handloads...


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I told someone yesterday not to get into reloading with the "I'll be saving money" mmindset. It is not gonna happen. Best mindset is that you'll get the best possible loads for your firearms.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jester560 said:


> I told someone yesterday not to get into reloading with the "I'll be saving money" mmindset. It is not gonna happen...


That's only partially true.
It depends upon how much your own time is worth, and upon how many rounds you need to reload in a given amount of time.

Your contribution is time. Components are relatively cheap, but time is expensive. How much is your time worth?

Practicing for competition, I shot at least 500 rounds a week. I could never have afforded to pay for that amount of ammunition, but the components for reloading were easy to afford. I contributed my leisure time, and thus I was able to practice.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Also there's a difference between a "reloader" and a "handloader" A reloader reloads to shoot, gun fodder, and quantity is uppermost. Most handloaders carefully craft ammo for a particular use. For a reloader money and speed are main considerations, and for a handloader custom ammunition for a specific use and good gun to ammo fit is primary and cost secondary...

I often shoot so I can reload, others reload so they can shoot...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I blew up a gun around 1995, using someone else's reloads. NEVER again, after that.

And, my mind drifts off to easy - especially when doing something repetitious. I wouldn't trust myself to load ammo. And, I really have no interest in it.


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

I got started in about 1994 (according to my record book) to save money. It's gotten to be a hobby of its own. Never had a squib or a ka boom.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I don’t shoot anyone else’s reloads, only mine. Never any issues. I figure with the decrease in factory ammo quality mine is more reliable anyway.

I buy Components in quantity but it’s not about saving bunches of money. It’s more about peace of mind and I use it as a form of mental self council in ... LOL


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Reloading: With this current famine I would have been SOL. There is no ammo in the usual places. People are paying outrageous prices.

I reloaded all my centerfire rounds. Sure enough there are bugs along the way. The bugs are not related to over charges or KB's. For the number of rounds I reload the problems are a small percentage.

I've got for me serious money in reloading gear. Personally cast bullets are used for the most part. Due to the famine there has been rationing. Nobody knows how long this famine will last with all the hoarding going on of reloading components.

There is enough basic gear already on hand to load common handgun rounds. I can reload for all my rifles. Having this reloading stuff is basic self-preservation in these nutball times. This self-preservation mean being able to continue shooting even on a reduced scale. Actually, being able to maintain in all areas of my life. I see some of the chaos going into remission shortly.


----------

